# Private Narcotic Detection



## Robert E Lee (Dec 16, 2009)

Can anyone point me in the right direction to get information on starting a private detection company. Before anyone jumps me I know a trained dog is required, I wasnt going to sniff them out myself8).I need information like legal problems that could arise certification required or just names of people doing this that I can contact. I have a Private invetigative and security company I was thinking of including this service. any help would be greatly appreciated.BTW I have enjoyed the information I have gathered since joining this forum.Thank you all


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Robert E Lee said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction to get information on starting a private detection company. Before anyone jumps me I know a trained dog is required, I wasnt going to sniff them out myself8).I need information like legal problems that could arise certification required or just names of people doing this that I can contact. I have a Private invetigative and security company I was thinking of including this service. any help would be greatly appreciated.BTW I have enjoyed the information I have gathered since joining this forum.Thank you all


It all depends on where you live Robert.
In Canada the regulations are.... well we don't really have any where I live. 
So train a dog, and advertise your service. 

peace


----------



## Robert E Lee (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry should have included that. I live in Alabama.You know the place with the National Champion football team,Best Coach,and Heisman trophy winner for you that didnt know.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Robert E Lee said:


> Sorry should have included that. I live in Alabama.You know the place with the National Champion football team,Best Coach,and Heisman trophy winner for you that didnt know.


Are they giving that team another year in Division I????

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

You might try becoming licensed as a private investigator. I know businesses hire private companies. They can deal with the employee administratively and not get law enforcement involved. You can get a license from DEA to possess drugs for training aids. There are some hoops to jump through, but it can be done. As for certification, I"m not certain if any certification agencies that are certifiying civilians for private business. That doesn't mean that someone won't though. I do know, AL does not have a mandatory certification. 

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

What David said.Yep.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey Robert, have to disagree with the others, you can get your dogs certified as a private company- we have very good friends who have their own company in S.C. working drug dogs....
In Florida- they run cell phone dogs, bomb dogs, drug dogs..
anyway check out NNDDA, or DrugBeat.com-might give you a place to get started.
Also my husband recently certified his dog thru USPCA-but because he was working with an agency that supplies drug/bomb/cellphone dogs for LE.


----------



## Robert E Lee (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you all for the info.
I am already licensed in Private investgation and security and have all the licenses required for these.Just considering adding the Narcotics detection as another service.

BTW David they are considering giving them their own Division since there wasnt much competition in D-1....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Robert E Lee said:


> BTW David they are considering giving them their own Division since there wasnt much competition in D-1....


chuckle, chuckle.

DFrost


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Mo Earle said:


> Hey Robert, have to disagree with the others, you can get your dogs certified as a private company- we have very good friends who have their own company in S.C. working drug dogs....
> In Florida- they run cell phone dogs, bomb dogs, drug dogs..
> anyway check out NNDDA, or DrugBeat.com-might give you a place to get started.
> Also my husband recently certified his dog thru USPCA-but because he was working with an agency that supplies drug/bomb/cellphone dogs for LE.


 
Mo who are the people in SC


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Spartanburg, Harry talk to my sister. 

David is correct at what he said.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Harry I will PM you. (to keep this a no conflict thread)


----------



## Jim Beernink (Jun 8, 2008)

You can contact me off line and I will see what I can do for you as far as information on that subject goes.
Jim @ [email protected]


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

What conflict are you talking about Mo? I don't see any conflict in this thread at all. Unless you cause some. My sister has nothing but good things to say of Jim and his detection training. I too think he is very good at that. My sister and Becky both have titled dogs in obedience so both know about how to train OB. Harry asked about who in SC so I just told him to contact my sister because she has trained with Jim and Becky and has for sometime now.

Mo, you and I still have a truce don't we?


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"What conflict are you talking about Mo? I don't see any conflict in this thread at all. Unless you cause some". _

Jerry the conflict that could be created was not intended to be directed to you at all- .....Sorry you would you take that comment so personally? .....the conflict was...-I disagree about civilians not being able to get certified because they certainly can. ....I listed a few certifiying agencies in a previous post...and we have seen others (civilians) on this board-get certified- but it seems you and David, disagree this is possible for the civilian without huge obstacles,if at all....but I was going to avoid bringing this all up and just continue to the PM.](*,)](*,)](*,) But to continue these "civilians that get certified...yes, they can work in venues that do not involve Law Enforcement.- the conflict comes about, because it can potentially take some jobs away from Law enforcement- but drug dogs ARE being used at businesses such as strip clubs,for example, that want to keep there business/employees clean, keep it a drug free place, but take care their own business, without getting someone in legal trouble....next the rich that can afford it, with the teenager they suspect is doing drugs, hire the drug dog team to come into their property for example,search the property..find the drugs and all done without causing legal troubles for their kids-they can take care of business under their own roof....same as searches done in private companies, and schools.....so drug dog teams get certified and they do work without Law enforcement being involved-they do NOT take or confiscate any drugs they may locate. In some situations-as in schools- the school police will take over and search the item or area the dog alerts on, but in others the boss of the business-handles his own dirty laundry.

" _My sister has nothing but good things to say of Jim and his detection training. I too think he is very good at that. " ....... _my point exactly......and Jim is a Civilian...working "certified drug dogs", yes, at one time Jim was LE, but he and Becky are currently Civilians, and glad to say both are good friends of mine and Keith. 

"_ My sister and Becky both have titled dogs in obedience so both know about how to train OB."

_yes, I am aware of that, but Not sure what OB training has to do with private narcotic detection....I know of your sister and I know Becky is an awesome handler- but we were discussing private civilians being able to have a business in Narcotic detection-getting certified, as a civilian without the assist of LE. 

_ Harry asked about who in SC so I just told him to contact my sister because she has trained with Jim and Becky and has for sometime now._

that is fine..I know she has done OB/Schutzhund stuff with them in the past,- I know your sister can give good kudos about Jim and Becky- I don't think either Jim or Becky have one bad bone in them....but again was talking about civilians vs LE in the private sector-not OB or anyone's personal character...?

so back to the original poster of this thread- get your dog certified and I wish you much success in your private business venture!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm not aware of any certification that a civilian has to get for private use.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mo said:...-I disagree about civilians not being able to get certified because they certainly can. ....I listed a few certifiying agencies in a previous post...and we have seen others (civilians) on this board-get certified- but it seems you and David, disagree this is possible for the civilian without huge obstacles,if at all....but I was going to avoid bringing this all up and just continue to the PM. But to continue these "civilians that get certified...yes, they can work in venues that do not involve Law Enforcement.- the conflict comes about, because it can potentially take some jobs away from Law enforcement-


David posted: try becoming licensed as a private investigator. I know businesses hire private companies. They can deal with the employee administratively and not get law enforcement involved. You can get a license from DEA to possess drugs for training aids. There are some hoops to jump through, but it can be done. As for certification, I"m not certain if any certification agencies that are certifiying civilians for private business. That doesn't mean that someone won't though. I do know, AL does not have a mandatory certification. 


Mo, I don't see the conflict. I agree civilians do a lot of drug and explosives work. In fact, a good friend of mine and his wife work both an explosives and drug detector dogs as a private business. My comment was as I posted in my original post, that I wasn't certain if any organization certified private civilians. I am now aware of civilians being certified when sponsored by law enforcement. I thanked you for that information when you gave it. I also informed the OP that I wasn't aware of any but that didn't mean it didn't happen. I then commented that Alabama does not have a mandatory certification, similar to 40+ other states in the Union. 

As for taking jobs away from law enforement, I can only say that's laughable. We aren't even permitted to do drug searches of private business unless it's part of a warrant service. We only do bomb searches for private business when life and limb may be in jepopardy. They certainly are no "competition to police. 

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I'm not aware of any certification that a civilian has to get for private use.


With the exception of about 4 states, there are no mandatory certifications, even for law enforcement. One would certainly think obtaining a certification would lend an air of professionalism, lessen liability and provide an outside look at proficiency. All of those are good. None-the-less, the more recognized certification agencies ie, USPCA, NAPWDA, IPWDA, do offer a service of establishing a standard and measuring a teams proficiency against that standard. They are all pretty much alike. I have a friend in private business. He and his wife work an explosives and drug detector. They are certified annually by the company that sold them the dogs. I'll find the link to their website. 

DFrost


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Jerry in your business, do you use certified drug dogs or are the dogs you use ones you have trained or purchased trained? Also if you are training- guess you need to have connections with someone that has access to the "odor" you are searching-at least to keep your dogs on top of their game.
as you stated ..."Nobody "*has to*" get a certified dog"- but wouldn't having a certified dog-give a company doing this work more credibility?


*Narcotic Detection Services
* Southern K9 Solutions has available narcotic detection dog teams for hire. With this service we conduct drug sweeps in businesses, schools, and homes. Our goal is to help keep drugs off the streets and away from our children and loved ones. What started as a way to ensure that our own families are safe, we decided to open this service to our surrounding communities


----------



## Robert E Lee (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you for the help. I have contacted NNDDA about membership and the certification process. I did want to have a Certified dog to improve marketing and help in presenting to schools and business owners to gain trust and ultimatly more revenue.I realize its not required but I feel like it would be the best business decision.If I do decide to add this I will need a good trained dog so I will probably need some more input as to where to purchase and from who . I would love to have a dog from Mike Suttle and others here but I would probably have to sell the business to afford one. I would like to spend about $300 or so for a fully trained Mal or Dutchie and if it was titled that would be good too.:mrgreen:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Robert E Lee said:


> I would like to spend about $300 or so for a fully trained Mal or Dutchie and if it was titled that would be good too.:mrgreen:


ha ha, who wouldn't.


----------



## Robert E Lee (Dec 16, 2009)

Before anyone tells me what an idiot I am for the 300 comment . Its a joke, where i say Mike or someone ripping on someone who was looking for a well trainind dog for some stupid low amount.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Mo Earle said:


> Nobody "*has to*" get a certified dog"- but wouldn't having a certified dog-give a company doing this work more credibility?
> 
> Here's where you would have to ask a parent if they cared if the dog was certified or do they just want to know if their child is useing in order to get the child help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Robert getting in the Private Detection Game is not hard, but it is not easy either. Jim B has a good Market and a good name for himself in SC and SC has a completely different set of laws when it comes to Law Enforcement in Schools. I live in GA and the local handlers still conduct school sweeps. 

I would recommend finding a handlers course to go thru and learn how to effectively handle your detection dog. There is a lot more to it then pointing at areas and letting your dog sniff. You have to know how to read your dog, gauge wind, odor, pooling, leash control, ect. Getting certified is the last step and yes it is a must have to give you and your dog creditability. Records of training and certs are whats gonna do this for you. Some States require it and some don't. But I would rather have it and not need it then need it and not have it. Study case law, search and seizure. This will get you ahead of the game. Any one can say they have a detection dog, and anyone can buy a detection dog, but if you don't know how to train it, handle it, and maintain it, you are not gonna get very far.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Jerry, Asking a parent if they care if the dog is certified is not the issue, taking the steps to be a professional handler is. Detection is a perishable task, if dogs are not worked and maintained on odor you will create problems, false alerts, walking odor, stop and stare, fringing, just to name a few. By training your dog monthly ( the industry standard is a min of 16 hours a month) you maintain the discipline. By saying a parent does not care if the dog is certified does not negate you from responsibility. Just because some one has a drug dog does not make them a drug dog handler, nor does it allow them to charge money to search homes. But if you are gonna do this you should educate your self in the laws that surround what you are gonna be doing, your clients deserve at least that much............With no Law Enforcement back ground I would think you would want to at least have a certified dog(s) to bridge the gap. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"As for taking jobs away from law enforement, I can only say that's laughable".

_David, I agree with that statement when referring to the Patrol K9-and private business, what I was really referring to -but didn't explain myself so well-that private industry could effect the K9 positions of the LE people working in the schools, airports and prisons- if the city or county sees an efficient/credible business is available and that city or county doesn't have to take the expense of the purchase of a trained dog,the care of the trained dog, vet bills,food etc, and the liability of the dog-private business can sure look good, now next time around-they don't replace that K9, or add an additional K9 spot to their division-and instead contract the "K9 business" to come in for the search-and then their officers in these settings will do what they need to do next. So now that LE K9 officer that had that position...his/her position no longer exists-that can be a conflict with the working K9 officer(not street patrol) and private.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

One of the benefits of a private detection company is; they don't have to necessarily abide by search and seizure rules. As you know, 4th Amendment provisions are applicable only to government entities. Private citizens, business etc can invite private detection services onto their property. The dogs can search and if they find something, they are not obligated to respond with criminal charges. We (law enforcement)still do school sweeps as well. Using law enforcement however, the principal, school board etc, lose control over how a case is handled. If we find drugs etc, we are required to act accordingly. Actually, in most states, schools are relatively easy because of certain proprietary rights allowed. Meaning children, in school, have a lesser expectation of privacy. It's been my experience a private school is more apt to call a private detection company than law enforcement. I guess mommy and daddy aren't paying the school to have little Johnny arrested drug possession. Personally, I think a certification is an essential ingrediant in working dogs. I've argued for years there should be a mandatory certification for all dogs. With the exception of just a few states, there is none, not even for law enforcement. I made such a proposal to our POST program. It went over like a turd in punch bowl. I can't remember which post it was, but someone mentioned training records. In my opinion, that is the most important document in existance when it comes to working dogs. A certification is a "one-time" snap shot of a dog's performance. A training record is a living history and tells a lot more than a one-time look. 

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Matt you're right, you could be wrong. True enough I've never ever been a police office BUT I do like dougnuts. Like it matters.

Fact is parents don't care about any certifications that a dog may have. The most important thing for them is to get help for their loved one. No piece of paper can do this.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Let's not forget the secondary private drug detection market.
Stoners too wasted to remember where they left their stash


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Let's not forget the secondary private drug detection market.
> Stoners too wasted to remember where they left their stash


ha ha, reminds me of an episode on COPS. Officer stops a vehicle for some infraction. All the time the officer is talking to the driver, there is a joint stuck behind the drivers ear. Officer; do you have any illegal substance in your vehicle. Driver; No sir, nothing at all. Officer: are you sure you don't have anything. etc, etc, etc. When the officer reached up and removed the joint from behind the drivers ear, the driver said something like; wow, that was a neat trick. then of course got that very sick look on his face as he realized what just happened.

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> ha ha, reminds me of an episode on COPS. Officer stops a vehicle for some infraction. All the time the officer is talking to the driver, there is a joint stuck behind the drivers ear. Officer; do you have any illegal substance in your vehicle. Driver; No sir, nothing at all. Officer: are you sure you don't have anything. etc, etc, etc. When the officer reached up and removed the joint from behind the drivers ear, the driver said something like; wow, that was a neat trick. then of course got that very sick look on his face as he realized what just happened.
> 
> DFrost


I remember that episode, funny as hell
They showed something similar on a recent Red Eye (Fox)
show. A reporter is doing his thing in the studio against a
back drop of computer screens and people. Plain as day is
an obvious porn site on one of the computer screens. When the guy stood up and turned around, his expression was a lot
like the guy with the joint behind his ear


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Matt you're right, you could be wrong. True enough I've never ever been a police office BUT I do like dougnuts. Like it matters.
> 
> Fact is parents don't care about any certifications that a dog may have. The most important thing for them is to get help for their loved one. No piece of paper can do this.


I guess it doesn't matter, but knowing how to correctly handle YOUR detection dog should. Knowing how to read your dog should be. I can only assume that you have not had her on odor in a while, so she is 50% now at best. A cert tells the parents that you made the effort to go thru a standardize test with your dog. It shows that to care about what you are doing. Detection trainers and handlers already know this.........


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Don't let this turn into a personal issue guys. Thank you

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Not me David. I'm not pointing any fingers, trying to stay civil. Not dog civil but people civil. ;0)


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

David I am trying to nail down the point that if you don't know how to handle and or train a detection dog you should not be charging the public to half heartedly make an effort at it. Certs are very important and to say they are not or to say that it doesn't matter if you have one or not is a slap in the face to those of us that are doing it right!!

If you don't know what you are doing you could talk the dog into a false sit, miss a change of behavior and pull your dog off odor, and what have you accomplished if the kid has nothing, on the outside you could get sued for this, and that is the reason for training and certs so you don't make these mistakes.


----------



## Robert E Lee (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys , I started this thread to gain info on how to do this right, not half hearted.I had hoped to get in touch with someone to help me not make mistakes that could be costly in the beginning. I have every intention on taking a course on how to handle the dog and will be buying a trained dog or participate with a qualified trainer to train one and learn how to handle it before offedring this to the public.I appreciate you guys being so passionate about what you do but please dont assume because Im new and not very knowlegeable that I want to cut corners or do it half way. Thats why I joined this board to learn to do it right . Thanks for al the replies


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

I commend you for seeking knowledge and learning how to do it the right way.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Matt, I don't think you'll get any arguement that handlers should be doing it right. In my experience, certifications are only one piece of the puzzle. The OP is looking for specific answers. Let's just keep the discussion centered around the questions of the OP.

DFrost


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Robert I did detection dogs with my guard dog service. Started it about 1989, but have been away from it for a few years so I don't know how much things may have changed in the last five or six years. 

I am in Texas and there is state licensing with experience verification and insurance requirements. Still I found in bidding jobs that additional certification had distinct advantages. NAPWADA, USPCA, NPC and most police assoc. make certification available to private companies. A few like NNDDA may require a DEA license but they will certify private companies.

In Alabama you might also check out the Gulf States Police Canine Assoc. They were pretty active in your area and did certify private companies as well. Certification helps the customer understand something they don't have a clue about, which is, someone that _does_ have a clue, said you can do it.

For marketing, private schools definitely are a good market, you might even try the University of Alabama as long as you agree not to get downwind of the Football dorms. Hope that helps.

Oh David, Alabama already has it's own division over Div 1 for football, it's called the SEC!


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

Butch, I contacted those places reference explosive detection certification and all responded they wouldn't certify civilians at all. 
If there is a secret to it or any other place you know of I would love to know also.


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike,
I'll double check a few things and PM you tomorrow. As I said I have been out of it for a few years but not that much has changed. I'll see if things have and get back with you, so we don't take up board space.


----------

